# CBS4 Denver Coverage + New Video: Lyft Driver Hangs Up Keys After Confrontation With Rider



## WilliamWilliam (Nov 4, 2015)

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/11/...hangs-up-keys-after-confrontation-with-rider/

*DENVER (CBS4)*- A Lyft driver is facing scrutiny after an altercation in his car on Halloween night in Denver.

The incident started when the driver responded to a house party near 6th Avenue and Corona. A woman got into the car with an open can of beer and the driver immediately canceled the ride.

"It was quite busy. At that point I had already had several denials for people bringing alcohol in the car. That would have been, I believe, my third," said the driver who asked CBS4 not to identify him.

Within seconds an intoxicated man dressed as Indiana Jones enters the car. Video shows an altercation between the man and the driver.

Driver: "I said the ride is not happening. Everybody out of the car."

Passenger: "Hey, Don't get punched in the (expletive) mouth."

A few seconds later the driver pepper sprays the man who wouldn't leave the car.
"When the Indiana Jones character twice threatened to punch me in the mouth I feel I was fully justified to defend myself because he wasn't leaving," the driver told CBS 4. "I'm the first to admit I may not have handled the initial interaction in the best way possible. However this person was not even privy to that initial interaction. He basically snuck in to the car after I had already ended the ride with the initial people."

The driver told us he posted the video to YouTube after a recent incident in Southern California where a driver was assaulted.

"This seems to becoming more and more of a problem as more and more people use the rideshare platform," the driver said.

He also wanted to bring to light the arbitrary rating system for ride share platforms. He says he often terminates rides with people who bring open containers because they usually give him a low rating.

"We're really at the mercy of the passengers at that point. Ultimately you're deactivated from the Uber or Lyft system," he said. "I believe it was 4.7. I know anything under 4.6 is frowned upon."

"In normal life four out of five is not bad, still pretty good. Most passengers will often rate a four for a good experience," he said.

Lyft investigated the incident and issued CBS 4 the following statement: "The safety of our community is our top priority and we do not tolerate aggressive behavior from drivers or passengers. Our Trust and Safety team has reviewed the incident and, based on our investigation, deactivated the driver. The passenger has also been issued a warning."

Denver police said they were never contacted by the man who was pepper sprayed so there are no potential charges.

"I've pretty much decided I'm done driving for that platform," the driver said.

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/11/...hangs-up-keys-after-confrontation-with-rider/

_Jeff Todd joined the CBS4 team in 2011 covering the Western Slope in the Mountain Newsroom. Since 2015 he's been working across the Front Range in the Denver Headquarters. Follow him on Twitter@CBS4Jeff.

_


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I wonder how it would go if you just took off at a high speed and started swerving so badly the pax banged there heads up against the side of the car interior....that could be fun.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

this was caused 100% by the HRS (Hostile Ratings System)

if the driver did not fear getting a poor rating, he would have allowed the kids in without the beer

but because the HRS puts all the power in these kids hands, the kids will seek sweet revenge against driver for non-beer-allowance, driver knows this, and a hostile situation ensues 

the ratings system creates so much tension and we get to see its effects in this video


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

They fired the driver but only gave a warning to hostile pax. Umm, no...not right at all.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this was caused 100% by the HRS (Hostile Ratings System)
> 
> if the driver did not fear getting a poor rating, he would have allowed the kids in without the beer
> 
> ...


Dude serious stop blaming the rating system.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They fired the driver but only gave a warning to hostile pax. Umm, no...not right at all.


If you respond to most males the way the driver did. There is a very high chance of confrontation.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

It's completely true. Ratings caused this issue. The driver did the right thing. He knew that as soon as he must enforce no alcohol in his car, this would be a dramatized ride. I don't think he deserves to go through that. He is not being paid enough. The passengers would have been complete asshats to him. Better to just drive away and let them get someone else. No conflict needed. But passengers need to be educated that they are not entitled to a ride at these rates. They are paying pennys to get driven around and they should be on their best behaviour. When the fare is off, and the driver asks you to leave and you don't comply, you are now a stranger who is trespassing. And if you don't leave you deserve to be pepper sprayed.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Also I like the fact that he refused them a ride completely because of the open cans. Hopefully then they would know that for the next uber, no open beer cans whatsoever.

They came from the back of his car so he had no idea till they got in the car. Not much else he could do. I like the fact that he locked the car when he arrived and only opened after getting their name. 
When I get to a stop, my doors are locked. I once had 4 people smoking cigs and drinking beer cans piss drunk outside a bar. 2 men, 2 women. 1 of the men white, in a nba boston celtics jersey is yelling "Uber Guber GUBER" mocking me or something im not sure when I arrive for whatever reason. He also has a beer can in his hand. You think I want anything to do with this kind of people? no thanks. The other 3 could have been perfectly fine but I want no part of the torment I could possibly get from that one asshole. I was out of there as they were crossing the street to get in.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't ever give a ride to someone who you told to get rid of their alcohol. You will get a low rating 99.99999% of the time.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it's illegal here in CA to have open alcohol in a car. That's what I tell passengers at least . I tell them it's a ticket.
Also, you know when they ask you to pull over in the middle of busy street and you afraid of a ticket by doing so? I tell my customers - I can pull over but you gonna get a ticket. They are genuinely shocked always. What ? Me? What ticket ? Jaywalking ticket, buddy.
Once you tell them that - you'll see they will be fine with you parking where YOU feel is right.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Don't ever give a ride to someone who you told to get rid of their alcohol. You will get a low rating 99.99999% of the time.


False


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> False


They know they can't have the drink in the car you've shown them who's boss and they respect you for that?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

WilliamWilliam said:


> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/11/...hangs-up-keys-after-confrontation-with-rider/
> 
> *DENVER (CBS4)*- A Lyft driver is facing scrutiny after an altercation in his car on Halloween night in Denver.
> 
> ...


He didn't hang up the keys, lyft fired him.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> False


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> If you respond to most males the way the driver did. There is a very high chance of confrontation.


The male you're referring to threatened the driver with physical violence. If you do that to males there's also a very high chance of confrontation also.

If the driver were female and a male threatened her like that would you say she was wrong to pepper spray him? Regardless of what led up to the threat, in your car late at night with other folks around who might decide to also get in the car I can understand why at that point the driver did it. He clearly just wanted to get away.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They fired the driver but only gave a warning to hostile pax. Umm, no...not right at all.


Yeah, the rider gets to threaten to punch you while trespassing in your car and apparently that's ok.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Halloween night was my one year mark driving for Lyft/Uber, and after close to 4,000 rides - and up until a month or so ago I used to drive mostly at night - I might have had maybe three or four riders get in my car with open containers. In a friendly but matter of fact manner I tell them no open containers - it's the law - and offer to cancel if they want to finish their beers and then request another ride.
> 
> That first girl was nice enough, and after she said, "it's empty", I would have offered to take it from her letting her know that I would recycle it. That Indiana Jones guy was super cute and probably would have been a fun addition to the ride. I've driven way worse and still was able to shrug it off after the ride, so yeah being a driver is not the right gig for this guy. Lyft did both the driver and Denver riders a favor by deactivating him.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> If you respond to most males the way the driver did. There is a very high chance of confrontation.


Bingo !!!!!
What a moron , pepper spray ??
I hope he doesn't try this on the wrong person 
I know people that got shot for less than that

UBER ON LOL!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> He didn't hang up the keys, lyft fired him.


Any company would have fired that guy 
Too much to lose


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> They know they can't have the drink in the car you've shown them who's boss and they respect you for that?


Never had an issue. I work bar and event crouds every Friday and sat.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this was caused 100% by the HRS (Hostile Ratings System)
> 
> if the driver did not fear getting a poor rating, he would have allowed the kids in without the beer
> 
> ...


Trying to manage 100,000 plus TNC drivers who do nothing but come and go, where booking a car is as casual as buying a pack of gum at the convenience store is going to have some down sides that is for sure.

It is easier said than done, and I for one have no idea how financially strapped the driver happens to be, but if his relationship with the peer to peer rating system had become so toxic that he couldn't relate to pax responsibly, he should have taken himself off the road. Way easier said than done and if a person is in the middle of such a crisis, I'm not sure they should be expected to be capable of doing that when needed.

This peer to peer system is probably in place as a way to manipulate an ever rotating force of drivers, huge numbers of them without spending a lot of money. Uber and Lyft seem limit actual face time with drivers. They come and go without leaving actual contact numbers, everything is via CSRs online.

If you look at the tremendous turnover in drivers, the fact that anyone is permitted to drive so long as they meet minimum requirements, using this peer to peer system as a cost saving substitute for what would pass as real management is going to continue to create more trouble over time.

This driver has zero agency as an independent contractor. It is highly possible that the peer to peer rating system set the stage for trouble, it didn't help matters that is for sure.

That a competent driver would have avoided this drama is not really the issue. * Uber and Lyft need to recognize that they have a tremendous number of drivers with varying degrees of ability and temper. To have a system, somehow designed to weed out incompetent drivers which must create drama in order for some of those drivers to be weeded out is not helpful and will prove costly. That is not the way to manage drivers, it puts the public and the drivers safety at risk. Piss poor management.*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

How does do Uber and Lyft manage a few 100,000 drivers such that the public safety and the safety of their drivers is accounted for without setting themselves up to be classified as employers? That is a colossal issue. The current setup is not designed to last, it creates as many problems as it solves. Things are only going to get more interesting and probably more like a wild west show. 

Any change Uber or Lyft implement concerning this kind of issue is going to run through the filter which protects them from being labeled employers.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I've told quite a few pax no open containers. Some were drunk some weren't. Never once had an issue and this has happened maybe 40 times. It's not that hard to diffuse drunks. You have to empathize and match their tempo. Granted it's a pain in the ass sometimes, but cest LA vie. I usually say something to the effect of, "sorry bro there's so many cops out. Id drink one with you but I gotta get you home safe (insert laughter)." If you can't handle driving drunks don't drive late night. I'm not about to blame a zebra for its stripes. Some drivers should stick to afternoon and morning shifts. Who the hell gives a drunk dude an ultimatum. I'm 6'1 and can handle myself and would never talk to a drunk fella with an aggressive tone. Orange County Bros are by far the hardest to deal with, though.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> "sorry bro there's so many cops out. Id drink one with you but I gotta get you home safe (insert laughter)."


Try not to indicate that you drink alcohol ever. It's none of their business and we're certainly entitled but offering that info is asking for trouble.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

driving a drunk person home in your own personal car .. sound like fun ? .. it's a JOKE unless you're getting $ $ $ to do it ... Uber/Lyft drivers should not be responsible for doing this, as taxi drivers have a hard enough time with it .. taxi drivers do it for $ $ $ .. Uber/Lyft drivers do it for _______ smh still trying to figure this one out


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Dude serious stop blaming the rating system.


Ratings system is totally the issue. Uber and Lyft create this harsh environment because even 4 stars means you on your way to getting fired.



UberHammer said:


> Don't ever give a ride to someone who you told to get rid of their alcohol. You will get a low rating 99.99999% of the time.


You and a few others get it.
Like one 1 star and you need a bunch of 5 stars to get it back to that same level
A pepper spray incident happened over their system thats basically employee control,and obviously they dont care. Especially since pax can threaten to punch you in the face and Lyft gives them a verbal warning? unreal. Lyft is about pax money,not driver safety


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I love how you guys can put blame on the rating system on not the driver. Smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> I love how you guys can put blame on the rating system on not the driver. Smh


well if the driver refused to drive ,even if the lady said she would empty it or discard it, how do you not see how the rating system doesnt play an issue? Why would he not want to take them after giving them the option to not have liquor? thats the question. The only answer can be the harsh working environment the rating system causes.

I too would have rejected the ride after saying no liqour because I know pax feel they are entitled to drink where they want for a min fare and will 1star you if you dont allow it


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well if the driver refused to drive ,even if the lady said she would empty it or discard it, how do you not see how the rating system doesnt play an issue? Why would he not want to take them after giving them the option to not have liquor? thats the question. The only answer can be the harsh working environment the rating system causes.
> 
> I too would have rejected the ride after saying no liqour because I know pax feel they are entitled to drink where they want for a min fare and will 1star you if you dont allow it


I dont know if you noticed but a couple of us who drive drunks every weekend do as you guys claim will get you 1 star. I drive Thursday, Friday, Saturday nights every weekend. By some of your guys "they will give you 1 star" definition I and many others should be deactivated by now.

But there is never an issue telling a pax no open containers. Most the time they will chug it right there, other times they just leave it. On occasion they will try and sneak one in or even open one quietly as I drive. Telling them to toss it never causes issues. I can tell you if I wanted to get into an arguement or even a physical altercation I would do exactly what this driver did.

I have a 4.8 rating and 75% of my pax are bar crowd at 2am.

I might also add.... unless you are able to look up what that pax rated you, youre talking completely out of your ASSumption.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> I dont know if you noticed but a couple of us who drive drunks every weekend do as you guys claim will get you 1 star. I drive Thursday, Friday, Saturday nights every weekend. By some of your guys "they will give you 1 star" definition I and many others should be deactivated by now.
> 
> But there is never an issue telling a pax no open containers. Most the time they will chug it right there, other times they just leave it. On occasion they will try and sneak one in or even open one quietly as I drive. Telling them to toss it never causes issues. I can tell you if I wanted to get into an arguement or even a physical altercation I would do exactly what this driver did.
> 
> ...


Well lucky you with 4.8, some people tread the 4.6 level, so once again, due to the harshness of the rating system, drivers dont want to take the chance,plain and simple.
Regardless of what you experience, its a known fact that entitled pax want to do whatever they want or they will not give 5 stars. Same way if people want to chug 5 people in my car, I cancel and move on.

And as for your lil ASSumption, there's NO assumption if you cancel and dont do the ride,because they cant rate you!! So no need to look up which pax that rated you a 1, because you already know for 100% sure it cant be that drunk pax. Which again goes back to the rating system: anything other than a 5 star leads down the road to deactivation. There are 5 options you can choose, but only 1 keeps your job. You can see a problem with that type of rating system?

Lastly, let me ask you a question to see which side you are truly on: If a driver has 100 rides, and every pax rated them a 4 (which um....is a 4.0 average) do you feel that driver should be deactivated?


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> I've told quite a few pax no open containers. Some were drunk some weren't. Never once had an issue and this has happened maybe 40 times. It's not that hard to diffuse drunks. You have to empathize and match their tempo. Granted it's a pain in the ass sometimes, but cest LA vie. I usually say something to the effect of, "sorry bro there's so many cops out. Id drink one with you but I gotta get you home safe (insert laughter)." If you can't handle driving drunks don't drive late night. I'm not about to blame a zebra for its stripes. Some drivers should stick to afternoon and morning shifts. Who the hell gives a drunk dude an ultimatum. I'm 6'1 and can handle myself and would never talk to a drunk fella with an aggressive tone. Orange County Bros are by far the hardest to deal with, though.


Funny isn't it? That most of the OC bros are actually IE bro transplants, especially around HB, DP, and SanCl.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well lucky you with 4.8, some people tread the 4.6 level, so once again, due to the harshness of the rating system, drivers dont want to take the chance,plain and simple.
> Regardless of what you experience, its a known fact that entitled pax want to do whatever they want or they will not give 5 stars. Same way if people want to chug 5 people in my car, I cancel and move on.
> 
> And as for your lil ASSumption, there's NO assumption if you cancel and dont do the ride,because they cant rate you!! So no need to look up which pax that rated you a 1, because you already know for 100% sure it cant be that drunk pax. Which again goes back to the rating system: anything other than a 5 star leads down the road to deactivation. There are 5 options you can choose, but only 1 keeps your job. You can see a problem with that type of rating system?
> ...


It's not hard to get a 5 star rating. Drivers sitting at a 4.6 anything are clearly doing something wrong and probably shouldn't be dealing with people face to face. That's what you don't get the rating system is a very traditional system used by the masses Yelp, Uber, Amazon, facebook, the app store.....need I say more? Every week we get threads about drivers being deactivated because of rating then when you read into how they deal with pax it's pretty obvious way they were deactivated.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

DesDriver said:


> Funny isn't it? That most of the OC bros are actually IE bro transplants, especially around HB, DP, and SanCl.


I call them Bru's


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> It's not hard to get a 5 star rating. Drivers sitting at a 4.6 anything are clearly doing something wrong and probably shouldn't be dealing with people face to face. That's what you don't get the rating system is a very traditional system used by the masses Yelp, Uber, Amazon, facebook, the app store.....need I say more? Every week we get threads about drivers being deactivated because of rating then when you read into how they deal with pax it's pretty obvious way they were deactivated.


Do you work for Uber?

Can you answer my 4star question please?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> I wonder how it would go if you just took off at a high speed and started swerving so badly the pax banged there heads up against the side of the car interior....that could be fun.


And spill beer all over my car? No thanks!
(nice thought, though!)


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this was caused 100% by the HRS (Hostile Ratings System)
> 
> if the driver did not fear getting a poor rating, he would have allowed the kids in without the beer
> 
> ...


Wrong; the rating system helps to create a good environment in the share industry; it guarantee the higher standards passengers expect and a very nice attitude by the driver in order to keep our clients happy and fulfill they expectations 
Lol


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Wrong; the rating system helps to create a good environment in the share industry; it guarantee the higher standards passengers expect and a very nice attitude by the driver in order to keep our clients happy and fulfill they expectations
> Lol


you're making my point for me, everything you say here is "please the rider please the rider please the rider" nothing about PLEASING THE DRIVER

it is mostly important that the DRIVER be happy because this is garbage work and who would want to do it for no money

Uber got into a business they didn't even understand.. their only focus is on pleasing the rider, there is no focus on pleasing the poor driver


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> It's not hard to get a 5 star rating. Drivers sitting at a 4.6 anything are clearly doing something wrong and probably shouldn't be dealing with people face to face. That's what you don't get the rating system is a very traditional system used by the masses Yelp, Uber, Amazon, facebook, the app store.....need I say more? Every week we get threads about drivers being deactivated because of rating then when you read into how they deal with pax it's pretty obvious way they were deactivated.


You are hostile to drivers and out of line. You can't just assume those with a 4.6 caused their own low ratings. Just because it hasn't happened to you isn't proof you are wonderful. Riders rate drivers poorly because of price surges, because of saying no to excess passengers, refusing alcohol and smoking in the car, refusing dates and a hundred other b.s. reasons. The bar crowds are drunken a-holes. I'm glad you are in an area where they are nicer than average but that doesn't mean you know the whole country's markets.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You are hostile to drivers and out of line. You can't just assume those with a 4.6 caused their own low ratings. Just because it hasn't happened to you isn't proof you are wonderful. Riders rate drivers poorly because of price surges, because of saying no to excess passengers, refusing alcohol and smoking in the car, refusing dates and a hundred other b.s. reasons. The bar crowds are drunken a-holes. I'm glad you are in an area where they are nicer than average but that doesn't mean you know the whole country's markets.


Hostile lol. I've actually meet a few well known members on this board and they would each say I'm not that. BUT what's funny is we tend to agree on most things that get posted here. Let me make this very clear, my background is customer service, I use to be in charge of quality control / voice of the customer aka "how much of a people person are you and how well you deal with customers" for several fortune 500 companies over the years. It's without a question the rating system is in place for quality control on drivers and riders. Unfortunately some drivers don't get it and it's nobodies fault but the driver. But if you want to blame a unfair rating system go for it.... many are out there with THOUSANDS of rides and holding a 4.8 or higher because they care about their job. Some pay attention to what causes it to change other don't. Those that don't tend to blame others rather then themselves. Your right I am only one example however maybe to can take the advice some of us have shared considering our success with pax rather than reject it which is another trait of people blaming others for their failures lol.

But if your wondering I work 3 extremely different crowds on a given weeknd. One is know for bar fights and occasional stabbings the other is rich kids out to have fun and the other is college crowd. That video where the driver gets slapped around is my normal spot. So what about my spot is nicer?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Never had an issue. I work bar and event crouds every Friday and sat.


I get low ratings every time I politely let them know they can't bring the booze. Doesn't matter how polite I am. No 5 stars from those people. Usually 20 somethings. You can not win with those types. I don't have anything against booze. I just don't want them spilling it in my vehicle. I am riding around wealthy people and business executives during the day. They don't want their Uber to stink like a cab. That's why they call Uber and they always comment on how clean and nice the vehicle is.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> I dont know if you noticed but a couple of us who drive drunks every weekend do as you guys claim will get you 1 star. I drive Thursday, Friday, Saturday nights every weekend. By some of your guys "they will give you 1 star" definition I and many others should be deactivated by now.
> 
> But there is never an issue telling a pax no open containers. Most the time they will chug it right there, other times they just leave it. On occasion they will try and sneak one in or even open one quietly as I drive. Telling them to toss it never causes issues. I can tell you if I wanted to get into an arguement or even a physical altercation I would do exactly what this driver did.
> 
> ...


You are aware that equally applies to you. You can't claim you've never had an issue if you don't know what passengers rated you.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Demon said:


> You are aware that equally applies to you. You can't claim you've never had an issue if you don't know what passengers rated you.


Actually considering 3/4 of my rides are bar crowd I can. There are people in this thread that drive exclusively bar crowd and ar doing just fine. But whatevssss, don't drive the bar crowd.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lol at this driver. I was wondering when this would turn up. For those who actually watched the video when the driver posted it up here and on YouTube the driver was completely in the wrong and caused the entire situation to escalate. 

He came to here and YouTube trying to latch on to the attention afforded the much more legitimate situation a few days earlier in California and ended up looking ridiculous for it. This is a guy who went out with a mission to piss someone off and grab some sympathy and spotlight. Foolish. 

And please, let's stop blaming the ratings system. Anyone applying minimal care to showing customer service, applying a small amount of attention to their car, and generally just being human after at least 100 rides is going to average at least 4.7+. One drunk one star is not going to change that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Actually considering 3/4 of my rides are bar crowd I can. There are people in this thread that drive exclusively bar crowd and ar doing just fine. But whatevssss, don't drive the bar crowd.


No, you absolutely can not. You don't seem to understand the meaning of the word anonymous.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this was caused 100% by the HRS (Hostile Ratings System)
> 
> if the driver did not fear getting a poor rating, he would have allowed the kids in without the beer
> 
> ...


The main purpose of the HRS is to maintain a high standard quality in the service we provide and provide the best experience to our distinguish passengers
Lmao


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

What's the difference between an uber driver and a garbage truck driver?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber trash talks back.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Demon said:


> No, you absolutely can not. You don't seem to understand the meaning of the word anonymous.


Jesus, don't take it so literal. Of course I can't see exactly who rates me what. But let's go by what is common theory (drunks always rate low) on the board. In theory I or we (drunk crowd drivers) should be getting deactivated left and right but we aren't. So... again we just proved the theory wrong.

The reality is the driver is in very much control overy his or her rating. They just haven't figured it out yet...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The driver may be the type of person people don't take seriously, so he felt more threatened than most people in that situation. Maybe he was also very unhappy at the time. Why does the pax get the upper hand here? Because they're bringing their pocket change to the table? Even slaves had it better. This world is getting worse and worse by the day.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> The main purpose of the HRS is to maintain a high standard quality in the service we provide and provide the best experience to our distinguish passengers
> Lmao


there is no HRS Review System in place .. therefore it's invalid .. pax can rate you low if you stop for every red light instead of blowing them like they order you to .. driver should be notified of each and every rating and may contest whichever ones he/she wishes to have removed .. right now the rating system is pure childish nonsense


----------



## denverubergrl (Oct 4, 2021)

WilliamWilliam said:


> Lyft Driver Hangs Up Keys After Confrontation With Rider
> 
> *DENVER (CBS4)*- A Lyft driver is facing scrutiny after an altercation in his car on Halloween night in Denver.
> 
> ...


I'm a woman driver. When I ask a rider to leave my car and they refuse or begin to escalate, I click the shield in the app to call 911. If they don't leave then they will when the police get there. 


WilliamWilliam said:


> Lyft Driver Hangs Up Keys After Confrontation With Rider
> 
> *DENVER (CBS4)*- A Lyft driver is facing scrutiny after an altercation in his car on Halloween night in Denver.
> 
> ...


I'm a woman driver. When I ask the rider to leave the car and they escalate or refuse, I click the shield in the app, they leave then or the dispatcher orders a police car.


----------



## denverubergrl (Oct 4, 2021)

UberHammer said:


> Don't ever give a ride to someone who you told to get rid of their alcohol. You will get a low rating 99.99999% of the time.


I politely inform them open containers are against the law. My rating wasn't affected.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

WilliamWilliam said:


> Our Trust and Safety team has reviewed the incident and, based on our investigation, deactivated the driver. *The passenger has also been issued a warning.*"


This is all you need to know right here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Since we have revived an ancient thread, the ancient advice is worth mentioning. How you handle confrontation at the start can have a profound effect on how things go. If you simply say "I'm sorry but we can't do open containers, there are a lot of cops out tonight but I'll be happy to wait for you to finish the beer." Almost all will take a quick dip and leave it there because they want to get going. A few will say something like " I’ll pay the ticket if you get one" to which I reply, "no problem, I need $200 cash to hold, I'll give it back to you when we get to your destination if I didn't get a ticket".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

denverubergrl said:


> I'm a woman driver. When I ask a rider to leave my car and they refuse or begin to escalate, I click the shield in the app to call 911. If they don't leave then they will when the police get there.
> 
> I'm a woman driver. When I ask the rider to leave the car and they escalate or refuse, I click the shield in the app, they leave then or the dispatcher orders a police car.


I'm curious if you have ever utilized The Shield button. Have you actually utilize the emergency response button on either Uber or Lyft? If so where the police automatically dispatched or were you transferred to support then dispatched police after talking with you?


----------

